
Cloud TPU now offers preemptible pricing, global availability (ResNet-50: $7.50) - saeta
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/06/Cloud-TPU-now-offers-preemptible-pricing-and-global-availability.html
======
ericd
Anyone know what the training performance of these vs a 1080Ti is?

